# LFTB 4/20/2020



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Sharing our home farm with 2 brothers and my son. My bro shot one this morning on his food plot. Had 4 long beards come in silent with no calling. Now he’s done, so he offered up his 20 to my son and me. Probably not much chance in twice in one day from the same blind...but wanted to give our best spot to my son. Let’s see if we can double up here today! Bird was just right of that tree.


----------



## blue2in2001 (Feb 3, 2013)

First three bearded tom yesterday.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

blue2in2001 said:


> View attachment 520707
> View attachment 520711
> First three bearded tom yesterday.


That's a helluva bird

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

blue2in2001 said:


> View attachment 520707
> View attachment 520711
> First three bearded tom yesterday.


Daaaaammmnn! Congratulations on an absolute slob!


----------



## blue2in2001 (Feb 3, 2013)

Two ten inch beards and a 6 1/2 inch beard. All three seperate in a row. My springer spaniel was in blind with me to boot. Chance of a lifetime.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

blue2in2001 said:


> Two ten inch beards and a 6 1/2 inch beard. All three seperate in a row. My springer spaniel was in blind with me to boot. Chance of a lifetime.


I'm getting a dog now


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

blue2in2001 said:


> View attachment 520707
> View attachment 520711
> First three bearded tom yesterday.


Trophy bird for sure! Congrats.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

No luck for me tonight just deer.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats real trophy


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

SWEET! Arent you on my turkey team???? LOL!


----------



## blue2in2001 (Feb 3, 2013)

live and dead pic of three bearded turkey


----------

